# You gotta have milk.



## Itort (May 21, 2008)

These two guys arrived to live at my place last Friday.




otobucket.com/albums/hh303/itort/014.jpg[/IMG]






They turquoise honduron milk snakes hypo het. Groucho and Harpo.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 21, 2008)

Larry, nice looking snakes. kinda match the red on your redfoot (hehe). Check out one of the pics didn't come out though.


----------



## Itort (May 21, 2008)

This is it. See how mean and unhandleable they are. I guess re is the color this season.


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2008)

Nice snakes, very nice colors 

Isa


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2008)

Pretty snakes. Do you have others?


----------



## Itort (May 22, 2008)

No, I'm looking for a couple hypo females and researching genetics of milks. I've been offered a couple florida kings (brooksi) that may happen down the road.


----------



## Jacqui (May 22, 2008)

So what got you interested in the Milks?


----------



## Itort (May 22, 2008)

I've always liked the kings and milks. The color variations, the ease of care and handleing and the fact they hunt and eat venimous snakes.


----------



## jasso2 (May 22, 2008)

i found one a month ago but was too scared to pick it up


----------



## Itort (May 22, 2008)

jasso2 said:


> i found one a month ago but was too scared to pick it up


In your area that was probably a good decision. Unless you are positive of species you don't want to pickup. There are also coral snakes there, which milks mimic. Red touchs yellow= coral snake, red touchs black= milksnake.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice snakes, love the color!!! 

_________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

